# What happend till the 0.6.2???



## vinibali (Nov 19, 2012)

dear Devs,
i use GPU-Z many years ago, but the last times i going to be useless. i dont really know, is there anyone who cares about the bugs???


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2012)

Your GPU is integrated with the CPU, so there is no bus to transfer data on, so "N/A" was chosen to more correctly represent that fact.

15°C was an incorrect reading, -49°C is incorrect too. AMD's temperature sensors are simply a pain to work with.

I'll look into the memory size number.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 19, 2012)

vinibali said:


> dear Devs,
> i use GPU-Z many years ago, but the last times i going to be useless. i dont really know, is there anyone who cares about the bugs???
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/121119/gpuz_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png



For free software you could be a little more pleasant with your criticism. :shadedshu


----------



## vinibali (Nov 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Your GPU is integrated with the CPU, so there is no bus to transfer data on, so "N/A" was chosen to more correctly represent that fact.
> 
> 15°C was an incorrect reading, -49°C is incorrect too. AMD's temperature sensors are simply a pain to work with.
> 
> I'll look into the memory size number.



yes its integrated,but the Fusion Bus is still existing and temp was displayes correctly previously.
I dont wanted to hurt any of the Dev(s) and im glad to your answer


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2012)

there is no fusion bus, back in the day i just put "Fusion" there, because it shows "PCI" (not PCI-Express) otherwise


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2012)

found the problem. please check if the attached build works better


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> there is no fusion bus, back in the day i just put "Fusion" there, because it shows "PCI" (not PCI-Express) otherwise



It must have some sort of bus, though? A data bus and address bus are essential to any processor.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> found the problem. please check if the attached build works better



This man codes on-demand for a user with 5 posts.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2012)

qubit said:


> It must have some sort of bus, though? A data bus and address bus are essential to any processor.



Where?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 19, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> This man codes on-demand for a user with 5 posts.



I know he lives in Germany but the man must be German.  Only a German has that level of efficiency.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2012)

qubit said:


> It must have some sort of bus, though? A data bus and address bus are essential to any processor.



http://ft.ornl.gov/~dol/papers/cf12_llano.pdf

Section 2.1


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Where?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/FM2_APU_Review/images/LabelledDie.jpg





W1zzard said:


> http://ft.ornl.gov/~dol/papers/cf12_llano.pdf
> 
> Section 2.1



Indeed, the Fusion Compute Link (FCL) and the Radeon Memory Bus (RMB). Has to be there one way or the other, end of.

So, why not use the proper names?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2012)

qubit said:


> Indeed, the Fusion Compute Link (FCL) and the Radeon Memory Bus (RMB). Has to be there one way or the other, end of.
> 
> So, why not use the proper names?



Because they aren't really "buses" in the traditional sense? They are direct links to on-chip memory. The diagram is posted shows this as "channel", as far as I understand, so personally, I didn't think it actually had a name.

And it's not one way or another..it's both.  FCL for cache hits, RMB for system-memory access.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2012)

He could put "on the freaking CPU die" so the silly people calm down.


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Because they aren't really "buses" in the traditional sense? They are direct links to on-chip memory. The diagram is posted shows this as "channel", as far as I understand, so personally, I didn't think it actually had a name.
> 
> And it's not one way or another..it's both.



Yeah, they're tightly integrated between the CPU and GPU parts of the chip hence "Fusion" and are likely to be physically very short too, but they're still there. That's all I'm saying. How else could the GPU push data and address memory?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 19, 2012)

W1zz is correct in using N/A or even "None" as there is no bus interface.


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> W1zz is correct in using N/A or even "None" as there is no bus interface.



There is definitely an interface with a well defined protocol. The CPU and GPU cores are simply tightly integrated, hence the name "Fusion" - AMD even named them as I pointed out above.

My point might seem pedantic* but it's good practice to call things by their proper names, especially in a utility that is distributed widely. The fact it isn't is what caused the OP to feel confused about it in the first place. He would not have been with the correct names.

*and it probably is.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2012)

qubit said:


> There is definitely an interface with a well defined protocol. The CPU and GPU cores are simply tightly integrated, hence the name "Fusion" - AMD even named them as I pointed out above.
> 
> My point might seem pedantic* but it's good practice to call things by their proper names, especially in a utility that is distributed widely. The fact it isn't is what caused the OP to feel confused about it in the first place. He would not have been with the correct names.
> 
> *and it probably is.



you might have a point, but users expect to see "PCI-Express" "AGP" "PCI" in GPU-Z, not some mumbo jumbo term, that may or may not exist as documented. 

Since the GPU is integrated in the CPU, GPU-Z makes the simplification to says there is no bus interface. wontfix


----------



## vinibali (Nov 19, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> This man codes on-demand for a user with 5 posts.



and if i have only 5 post, what it means?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> that may or may not exist as documented.



That's what I thought, but didn't wanna put words in your mouth. FCL or RMB will not give users an useful info, since Google searches turn up NODDA on those two.



vinibali said:


> and if i have only 5 post, what it means?



 it means nothing, other than that W1zz will help out no matter who ya are, if he can. try getting that from a big company.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2012)

vinibali said:


> and if i have only 5 post, what it means?



It means that he is dedicated.  It was nothing against you, and I hope that you enjoy TPU


----------



## Kreij (Nov 19, 2012)

lol ... you crack me up, Q.  
You know darn well that the "bus interface" on GPU-Z has historically meant "where type of external bus does the GC plug in to", and in this case ... none.

Anyway, W1zz will make the call as it's his program. I vote for "Internal" or "Integrated"


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> lol ... you crack me up, Q.
> You know darn well that the "bus interface" on GPU-Z has historically meant "where type of external bus does the GC plug in to", and in this case ... none.
> 
> Anyway, W1zz will make the call as it's his program. I vote for "Internal" or "Integrated"



I vote for a very cunfusing, obscure error number not found in any documentation.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> lol ... you crack me up, Q.
> You know darn well that the "bus interface" on GPU-Z has historically meant "where type of external bus does the GC plug in to", and in this case ... none.
> 
> Anyway, W1zz will make the call as it's his program. I vote for "Internal" or "Integrated"



Got it FM1/2


----------



## vinibali (Nov 19, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I know he lives in Germany but the man must be German.  Only a German has that level of efficiency.



no, im hungarian. there was just some bugs, i dont think its gonna be german precision. i think thats why this program has a forum.


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> you might have a point, but users expect to see "PCI-Express" "AGP" "PCI" in GPU-Z, not some mumbo jumbo term, that may or may not exist as documented.
> 
> Since the GPU is integrated in the CPU, GPU-Z makes the simplification to says there is no bus interface. wontfix



Ok, that's a design choice and I can see where you're coming from.

However, I don't believe in pandering to people's ignorance and what they "expect" to see, rather than what they should see, which are the proper terms. Let them research it, or ask on a forum if they don't understand and be educated. By the same token, you could always put a glossary in the help file (can't remember if GPU-Z has one! lol) that explains this, perhaps. Hence, my choice, would be to put the names in if I were developing a similar application, but I can see why you didn't. 

Oh duh! Just saw this, K. 



Kreij said:


> lol ... you crack me up, Q.
> You know darn well that the "bus interface" on GPU-Z has historically meant "where type of external bus does the GC plug in to", and in this case ... none.
> 
> Anyway, W1zz will make the call as it's his program. I vote for "Internal" or "Integrated"


A data bus is a data bus, internal or external. To me, the distinction is a bullet point only. Anyway, I accept W1zz's decision and can see where he's coming from, even though I don't 100% agree. Different people make different design choices and in the end the important parts of the program work the same, which is what matters most.

So, K, you're saying I'm a pain in the ass, huh? Goddamit, why do I tend to agree with you.


----------

